# New health care system in Valencia



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

*Valencia Health Scheme*

I've just been sent this - I can add nothing but opinion, so I'll shut up 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

All

The Valencia monthly quota scheme has been approved and was published in the Diario of the Valencia Govt on September 29th. It will come into effect one month from this date. All the details we have are published on the UKinSpain website.

For each customer who is currently registered under the old scheme i.e. those who have SIP cards with the word 'DEMAND' on them, you will have 20 days from Nov 1st until Nov 21st to apply to join the new scheme without having to present any supporting documentation e.g. padrón/residencia. Any new applicants will also be able to apply from Nov 1st but will need to present the supporting documentation requested by the Valencia Regional Health Authority. The health authority has informed us they will write to all customers affected by these changes. They will also provide details of where to obtain the application form to join the new scheme.

Please note - ALL queries must be directed to the Valencia authorities as we do not hold any more information than that published on our web site or contained in this email. They can be contacted on the free phone number 900 662 000.

The link to the UKinSpain web page is: Healthcare in the Valencia Autonomous Community

Kind regards
Martyn Standing

Pension, Benefit & Healthcare Team
British Consulate, Alicante


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This came in a while ago from DWP, I think its the same thing???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/30217-valencia-monthly-quota-scheme.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I've just been sent this - I can add nothing but opinion, so I'll shut up


That makes a change !!!


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like a cut and paste job to me, perhaps I should look for something published a week or so ago pretend I have been sent it personally and put it on the net


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It is a cut and paste job from the Pension, Benefit & Healthcare Team
British Consulate, Alicante .... as I noted. 

I THOUGHT it might have been of interest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> It is a cut and paste job from the Pension, Benefit & Healthcare Team
> British Consulate, Alicante .... as I noted.
> 
> I THOUGHT it might have been of interest



Why is Valencia different from the rest of Spain?? (oops, does that question prove I havent read it???)

Jo xx


----------



## carswizard (Oct 15, 2009)

very intresting thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I wanted to post this on the other thread we started about health care but I couldnt find it doh!!! 

But I wanted to comment on the cost of drugs (legal ones ) ..... I have precription drugs for migraine as prescribed in the UK when I was there ..... I only get 4 tablets (yes 4!!!) in the prescription and obviously in the UK they would have been around 6 pounds I think (Ive forgotten the cost of prescriptions over there now) ....

anyway, here in Spain that same pack of 4 cost me 24.00 euros!! YIKES - but for someone who suffers with migraines pretty badly I do need to have them in the house so paid the money ...... then Tuesday my OH went to the farmacia to buy some as I had stupidly run out and my head was exploding!!!!! .... but he asked if they had a Spanish equivalent, or something strong enough for the migraines I get ... and hey presto I get a pack of 20 (need to take 2 at a time) for 3.75 euros!!!!!!!

BUT more importantly than just the price ...... they worked exactly the same as the prescribed ones I had been taking for 6 years!

So I guess the moral is - if you are taking a "brand" medicine for anything it maybe worth asking for an alternative if its really costly ...... particularly at this moment in time when many people are skint anyway!!!!! 

Sue xx :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

prescriptions are 10.50 ?? I think in the UK. I found the same with Steroids. Prednisolone in the UK has to be prescribed by a gp and yes you have to pay for the script! I got some over the counter here in Spain, exactly the same thing and for the same sized packet it cost 2.50€ I was gobsmacked!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Redave (Dec 23, 2009)

Both my wife and myself are British Citizens (53 & 58 years old), at present we live in America. In April we are thinking of moving to Valencia to retire, we cannot get any of the European Medical Cards/coverage from Britain because we have been out of the country for too long.
I have read the conditions to join the new Valencia Healthcare System and are happy to pay the fees to join. After reading the information, the only one item which raised concerns about getting coverage. After answering all of the questions with a 'No' (total of 12 questions), the next bullet point started with the words"the monthly quota system is only............. Does anyone know if this means that they only let a fixed number of people join each month, and if so is there a long waiting list to join. 
If anyone can help me with this information it would be very helpful.

Dave Lord


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question,but would be interested to see the information you have. Could you post it on here so we can have a look? Where did you get it from?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Does any of this help??? It was a topic a few months ago. I didnt read it thoroughly but it may have some answers and ideas???????

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/30441-valencia-health-scheme.html


Jo xxx


----------



## Redave (Dec 23, 2009)

*Reply to your reply.*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi!
> Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question,but would be interested to see the information you have. Could you post it on here so we can have a look? Where did you get it from?


The link in JoJo answer is the same article that I got my original information from, it was provided by someone at the British Consulate. If you find out any additional information could you post it or send it to me.

Thanks dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

indeed!! Steve Hall who comes on here from time to time will, I'm sure know. Meanwhile maybe have a search through some of the previous posts on here, there maybe something??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Redave said:


> Both my wife and myself are British Citizens (53 & 58 years old), at present we live in America. In April we are thinking of moving to Valencia to retire, we cannot get any of the European Medical Cards/coverage from Britain because we have been out of the country for too long.
> I have read the conditions to join the new Valencia Healthcare System and are happy to pay the fees to join. After reading the information, the only one item which raised concerns about getting coverage. After answering all of the questions with a 'No' (total of 12 questions), the next bullet point started with the words"the monthly quota system is only............. Does anyone know if this means that they only let a fixed number of people join each month, and if so is there a long waiting list to join.
> If anyone can help me with this information it would be very helpful.
> 
> Dave Lord


do you mean this bit?



> the monthly quota scheme is only for people who have no right to cover elsewhere.


surely that fits you perfectly?


as far as I am aware there is no limit to the number of people who join each month - although I suppose if a lot apply at once, processing might take some time


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am confused as to what is meant by "quota" Having said that, there should be nothing that confuses me about health cover in the CV. Get the right person on the right day and all will be well but if you get the wrong person on the wrong day and ......... 

Had a classic story yesterday of when a couple went to the Cabo Roig Health Centre to book an appointment. They were turned away because DESPITE having their SIP card in date etc because they did not have a photo ID. Remember this was JUST to BOOK an appointment!! They were told that the best way was to book by telephone??????????????????? 

The husband said "....but if I book by phone, you won't be able to see my photo." That seems logical enough to me but not to be beaten the unphased receptionist replied, "No but we can look it up!" "Errrr, why you can't you look it up NOW whilst we are here with our valid cards. Is that not the whole purpose of the cards?" Exit receptionist stage left never to be seen again. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We've solved some healthcare doubts recently by getting in touch with this guy in the British consulate.

martin.fitches at fco dot gov dot uk 
He is the country manager | Pension, Benefit & Healthcare Team | British Consulate General | Madrid.
If he can't tell you, no one can. Please post the answer here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Redave said:


> Both my wife and myself are British Citizens (53 & 58 years old), at present we live in America. In April we are thinking of moving to Valencia to retire, we cannot get any of the European Medical Cards/coverage from Britain because we have been out of the country for too long.
> I have read the conditions to join the new Valencia Healthcare System and are happy to pay the fees to join. After reading the information, the only one item which raised concerns about getting coverage. After answering all of the questions with a 'No' (total of 12 questions), the next bullet point started with the words"the monthly quota system is only............. Does anyone know if this means that they only let a fixed number of people join each month, and if so is there a long waiting list to join.
> If anyone can help me with this information it would be very helpful.
> 
> Dave Lord



Last I checked Dave, it was cheaper to take out Private Health Care than to join the Valencian scheme. For you with Sanitas it would be around €1400 a year with no previous serious complaints


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Redave said:


> Does anyone know if this means that they only let a fixed number of people join each month, and if so is there a long waiting list to join.
> If anyone can help me with this information it would be very helpful.
> 
> Dave Lord


Hi, no I believe the quota refers to the fixed fee of 90 euros per month rather any limit on the number of people allowed onto the scheme. No waiting list as such but it may take some time to pass your appication through the local beaurocracy. Depending on your cirumstances the 90 euros may be more or less expensive than private insuance. The scheme does however cover prexisting conditions and also a discount of (40% ?) on the cost of prescriptions. Before signing up for this scheme I would do a LOT more research because it is very controversial topic in Valencia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Valencia health care/ PUMA22*

This links to PUMA22, an expat association giving info about, and campaigning against, the changes in the Valencian health care system for expats.
PUMA 22 - Platform Users Medical Area 22 - Welcome


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*healthcare, valencia, puma22*

More info on the health care system in Valencia

http://www.euroweeklynews.com/20100...their-anger-during-chris-bryant-mp-visit.html


----------

